# Apron opinions?



## Illuminatio (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm interested in getting some opinions/preferences from everyone regarding your aprons.

I was recently raised and I'm now planning on purchasing a nice, quality apron that I can proudly wear for the foreseeable future. The problem is that I'm having a really tough time deciding between a solid white apron and one that has some artwork to it.

On one hand I think back to my EA ritual and lean towards the solid white one for its purity and simplicity. On the other hand, I look at the artwork and think about how I enjoy all of the symbolism within our craft and like the idea of having the artwork there as a constant reminder to myself. (I should probably affirm that artwork I'm referring to is all Master Mason appropriate. Nothing that would be officer-specific or intended for a Past Master.)

So I realize, of course, that in the end this is a decision only I can make and there's no right or wrong answer; however, I would love to hear what others have chosen in the past and why. Perhaps someone's rationale here can sway me one way or another.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 21, 2014)

Just ordered mine from brotherhood aprons


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Just ordered mine from brotherhood aprons


Nice!


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 21, 2014)

ShawnC; check the rules of your jurisdiction. Some GLs forbid custom aprons.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 21, 2014)

Ive heard that also. I emailed my grand lodge and i was told that the only thing that cant be done is wear a burial apron or any gold since gold is for grand lodge! I was also worried about that.


----------



## Illuminatio (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks trysquare! I did check with my WM and he did not believe there to be any regulations against it, but he's going to verify for me just to be sure and let me know.

It would almost be easier if there was a rule against it. It would make my decision for me!


----------



## Willys (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd say wait until you're a Past Grand Master.  You'll get a pretty nifty apron for that, plus a couple of others along the way.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 21, 2014)

ShawnC said:


> I'm interested in getting some opinions/preferences from everyone regarding your aprons.
> 
> I was recently raised and I'm now planning on purchasing a nice, quality apron that I can proudly wear for the foreseeable future. The problem is that I'm having a really tough time deciding between a solid white apron and one that has some artwork to it.
> 
> ...




Brother I believe ever mason has there own significant meaning to there apron. The significance of the symbols and colors they pick (I believe) will determine there experience and meaningful parts of masonry. My apron I will order once raised, its meaningful to me in my own way from the various colors which we find to have meaning to the symbols reminding me what I felt when I was taught of them. This will be my apron with a pair of white Kid leather gloves.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 21, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Ive heard that also. I emailed my grand lodge and i was told that the only thing that cant be done is wear a burial apron or any gold since gold is for grand lodge! I was also worried about that.



Brother are you sure about the gold. 
Maybe this is yellow? Because this apron is a regular master mason apron. Is it not?? Just want to clear this up before I would order it.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 21, 2014)

Nope grand lodge said NO GOLD.

Thats from the grand secretary. I even have the email saved. I wouldnt get an apron like that, id talk to your Wm before i purchased.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 21, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Nope grand lodge said NO GOLD.
> 
> Thats from the grand secretary. I even have the email saved. I wouldnt get an apron like that, id talk to your Wm before i purchased.




Thank you brother! It's okay I'll take your word for it! I'll just fine another one.. I think on the website I can change the color. 

Now is there an issue with what's gold to be black due to funerals?


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 21, 2014)

Id just get a plain white with white designs. You dont really want to show up looking like your from grand lodge to a meeting !! Lol read your by laws and talk to your wm.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok now what if I get it all white but with the same symbols?


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 21, 2014)

I think that's would be fine wouldn't it brother?


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 21, 2014)

Id email a pic to grand lodge.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 21, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Id email a pic to grand lodge.


 
Thanx brother. To the secretary?


----------



## MarkR (Aug 22, 2014)

A lot of Grand Lodges reserve gold and purple for GL.  Here's my PM apron; I also have a MM apron that's identical except a regular S&C instead of the PM symbol.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 22, 2014)

While I'm usually a "plain-white-apron" kind of guy, I really want Brother Craddock (http://www.craftsmansapron.com/) to make me something special... like this:


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 22, 2014)

I have said this before on other threads, but I'd keep the wearing of personal aprons to special occasions and maybe third degree nights. We don't need a fashion show at every meeting, and we don't need people who want to draw attention to themselves. Masons are supposed to meet on the level with one another. That is why historically you wore white gloves to lodge meetings; when you shook hands with someone you couldn't tell if he was an executive or a laborer.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 22, 2014)

Thats the reason why i got an all white apron. All that fancy trim and stuff makes you look like a visitor from grand lodge or something.

The main reason i got mine is because im a big guy and those little loaner ones we have look like a napkin on me! I was able to order a bigger one that looked better on me. I kept it all white because i didnt want the brothers to think i thought i was better then anyone. We all meet on the level.


----------



## Rick Carver (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is mine. I like to freeball under it.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Pscyclepath (Aug 22, 2014)

I confess to being a bit of a fan of special aprons myself...  Probably the first bit of Masonic bling that I got for myself was one of the old, rounded colonial-style aprons for use when traveling...   After a couple of months, especially when to some of the smaller lodges where they ran out of "loaner" aprons and had to make do with a handkerchief or napkin tucked into one's waistband, I bought a plain white leather apron with white trim from an eBay vendor, and now use that whenever I'm away from my home lodge, or when I need a plain white apron for certain degree work.

Other than what Bro./Marse Patrick has posted here and there, I haven't done a whole lot of research into the etiquette of using/wearing these special aprons -- some of whom may try to put the whole Master's Carpet around one's waist -- but our brethren in the past certainly put a lot of stock into them...  Here is an example I found on display at Camden #11 earlier this spring...  this is one cool apron!


 
After a bit of ritual work, the various emblems start to mean a whole lot of personal things to the individual brother, so I tend to drift toward those sorts of emblems.

After I finish my journey through the chairs in a couple of years, I will likely get a nice PM apron, but will likely stick with the plain white one for most uses.   I do intend, one of these days, to get or make myself one of these nice "show-off" models for special occasions, though...


----------



## Willys (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm going for cremation so my apron will need _'a convenient pocket'_ in which to deposit my earthly remains.  And maybe a hammer and chisel to build my new home...  


...somewhere out there


----------



## goomba (Aug 22, 2014)

This is my apron.

http://www.fratline.net/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_62&products_id=559


----------



## MarkR (Aug 22, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> I have said this before on other threads, but I'd keep the wearing of personal aprons to special occasions and maybe third degree nights. We don't need a fashion show at every meeting, and we don't need people who want to draw attention to themselves. Masons are supposed to meet on the level with one another. That is why historically you wore white gloves to lodge meetings; when you shook hands with someone you couldn't tell if he was an executive or a laborer.


I certainly respect your right to a personal preference, but historically the pile of cloth aprons at the tyler's station is a relatively recent, and American, aberration. Before the industrial revolution era, when mass-produced cloth aprons were available for little cost (or often thrown in for free if you bought a bunch of officer regalia and lodge furnishings) men all had their own aprons, and individually decorated was the norm.


----------



## marty15chris (Aug 23, 2014)

I bought my own custom apron not long after being raised. I see it as another way to honor or reflect the respect I have for the craft. I myself do not care for the cloth aprons available at most lodges. Plus I would hate to travel to a lodge that doesn't offer the pm and be I'll prepared.


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 23, 2014)

MarkR said:


> I certainly respect your right to a personal preference, but historically the pile of cloth aprons at the tyler's station is a relatively recent, and American, aberration. Before the industrial revolution era, when mass-produced cloth aprons were available for little cost (or often thrown in for free if you bought a bunch of officer regalia and lodge furnishings) men all had their own aprons, and individually decorated was the norm.



I don't object to fancy aprons at all. I have one of my own. As you say, historically, men had their aprons that had been made for them, so that was the norm. Although each one was unique, none really stood out or called attention to itself. That is no longer the case. If you have 25 guys wearing plain, white aprons and two guys always showing up with fancy, multi-colored aprons, there is a chance it could breed discord. I do question the sincerity of anyone whose goal in becoming a Mason is simply getting a fancy apron (or ring) just so it is nicer than everyone else's.

Again, I am for nice aprons. Just save them for special occasions. We have a MM degree today. I suspect quite a few people will be wearing personal aprons. One of the things I like best about attending Grand Lodge is seeing all the different aprons people have.


----------



## Mosaic (Aug 23, 2014)

My apron
http://m.ebay.com/itm/141288148637

My jurisdiction (PHA AL) is forbids a lot of custom stuff. They even forbid working tools, etc. I kinda prefer it that way because it keeps a little uniformity. There are some gray areas (I want an English style apron one of these days)


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 23, 2014)

Mosaic said:


> My apron
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/141288148637
> 
> My jurisdiction (PHA AL) is forbids a lot of custom stuff. They even forbid working tools, etc. I kinda prefer it that way because it keeps a little uniformity. There are some gray areas (I want an English style apron one of these days)


All the good aprons on ebay are out of india. I bought mine where i did because its made in usa.


----------



## Willys (Aug 23, 2014)

To follow up on a couple of posts by Brothers stating that they _'bought their own apron'_.  I would find that curious as in my Lodge a newly raised brother is presented his own burial apron on the night he is raised.  Mine being all white with no markings, and outlined with satin ribbon and backing.  It's been gently folded (side to side) and put away since the mid 80's.

I did attend lodge in another state for a while and they didn't have many visitor's aprons.  Most of the PM's had their own PM aprons.  I would like to find a visitors apron that is white cloth with blue bordering and a PM emblem, to carry with me when I visit other lodges.  Nothing fancy, just cloth.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 23, 2014)

In FL you Do Not get your burial apron until you give back your MM chetachism. 

You do not get an apron when your initiated or raised. 

Weird. Nice to see the differences.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 23, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> In FL you Do Not get your burial apron until you give back your MM chetachism.
> 
> You do not get an apron when your initiated or raised.
> 
> Weird. Nice to see the differences.



I was told the Same here in Miami.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 23, 2014)

Its a FL thing i guess.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 23, 2014)

In NM you get it during your EA. A very nice lecture and a very nice apron.


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 23, 2014)

In Tennessee, you get your actual leather apron when you are raised, but as I told a newly made Master Mason today, "the next time you wear that, you'll be at room temperature!"

I know some states give the presentation apron to EAs, but I'm glad we don't do that. If you give it to an EA, and he never completes his degrees, you've just wasted an apron and the value thereof.


----------



## MasterBulldawg (Aug 23, 2014)

What I did was ordered a regular members plan apron and had a simple gray and blue S & C  to show it was mine and not the Lodge's. But being a big guy I got the Texas size and had longer ties. Then this year when I got my Past Masters apron I gave the other to a Brother  going over seas to work.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 23, 2014)

Yea we get some EA's come in and never come back. Some seem like they just want to say "they are a mason" and some see the work and either get scared off or dont have the time.

So saving the apron for raising makes more sense.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Aug 24, 2014)

Here (AR), you are presented with your lambskin apron when you are initiated as an EA.  When I was initiated (Feb 2011) I took it home with me, but shortly afterward it became a custom for the lodge to hold and set aside your apron ( as well as the coin used) in your file, and give it back to you with the dates calligraphed when you receive your Master's degree.  Many other lodges are doing this as well.  The Digest requires that the new candidate be presented with his own apron, and that it is his to keep (it just doesn't say when).   Our lodge's custom is that you get your apron andcoin back for good when you are raised as a MM; you get your monitor issued when you turn in your MM proficiency lecture.

There is no restriction on when you can wear your original apron...  I wore mine from time to time while traveling as an EA or FC, and wore it for each of my degrees.   I may still bring it out and wear it for special occasions, but for all practical purposes I bought one of those nice white trimmed aprons from the guy in India and now wear that for almost all traveling or other times when I don't wear my lodge officer's apron.  I've got awhile to wait for a PM apron, and will deal with that when the time comes up ;-)


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 24, 2014)

"Coin?" Another regional variation raises it's head.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 24, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 24, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> In Tennessee, you get your actual leather apron when you are raised, but as I told a newly made Master Mason today, "the next time you wear that, you'll be at room temperature!"
> 
> I know some states give the presentation apron to EAs, but I'm glad we don't do that. If you give it to an EA, and he never completes his degrees, you've just wasted an apron and the value thereof.



In Fl.. Well at least In Miami there's an apron presentation but it's symbolic. You don't keep the white leather or lambskin apron.


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 25, 2014)

Here, every Mason is presented a leather apron that is his to keep and be placed on him at burial. The underside of the bib has all his Masonic information inscribed on it. It is included in the price of the three degrees. He is to wear it twice: the night he is raised and the day he is laid to rest.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 25, 2014)

The ritual in the EA degree says you're presented with an apron.  Some lodges take that literally; other lodges wait until later.  Because not all brothers ever advance it's possible for an old lodge to build up a lot of aprons that were presented to EAs and FCs who were never raised.  I think this is why a lot of lodges now wait until raising or proficiency until the permanent presentation.  As US jurisdictions evolve away from the Baltimore Convention back to the world wide standard of EA membership, expect this tradition to evolve.

If your lodge has a built up collection of old aprons from brothers who never advanced it's kind of cool to start using them up presenting them to brothers raised.  Depict it as a reference to the past.  Value it as frugality.  Use the word frugal instead of the word cheap.  Not that they have different meanings.  ;^)

Coin.  That is another neat regional variation.  Different ways to deal with an event near the end of a first degree.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Aug 25, 2014)

Presentation with an apron...

Maybe there's an esoteric apron as well as the exoteric, physical apron tied on over clothes.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 25, 2014)

Not a fan of the coin thing, personally. I feel the lesson is complete as it stands.

I'd love to read (or hear) the lecture given in those states that say "you'll only wear this twice." Is that actually in the lecture, or just an addition that crept in later? (Like the coin...)


----------



## tomoso (Aug 25, 2014)

At one on my Lodges, we have an Apron night where you are to wear your original apron.  Interesting to see the old aprons.  It also helps to remind you where it is and helps remind a spouse where it can be found.


----------



## Willys (Aug 25, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Not a fan of the coin thing, personally. I feel the lesson is complete as it stands.
> 
> I'd love to read (or hear) the lecture given in those states that say "you'll only wear this twice." Is that actually in the lecture, or just an addition that crept in later? (Like the coin...)


I think that comes during the entertainment part of the degree...

From the Texas Monitor of the Lodge, 1982...


> ...the special gift of this Lodge, is yours to wear upon all proper occasions throughout an honorable life, and at your death, is to be placed upon the coffin that contains your lifeless remains and with them shall be laid beneath the silent clods of the valley.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 25, 2014)

Very similar to NM...
"It is yours; yours to wear throughout an honorable life, and at your death to be deposited on the casket which shall enclose your lifeless remains, and with them laid in the grave."


----------



## Morris (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm Also from NM. We had guys who never finished and were given their apron. Since they technically paid for it we didn't mind. 

Also, I was encouraged to wear mine. I messed up and put it in storage when I moved overseas. I ordered another plain leather one to travel with till I get my goods.


----------



## Illuminatio (Aug 29, 2014)

Just as an update to my original post, I was able to come to solid decision on which direction I felt was the most appropriate and  perfect for me at the same time. So, earlier this week after several emails back and forth and a couple phone calls, I officially placed the order for my personal, unique apron that Brother Patrick Craddock helped me design. He should have it completed and shipped to me in about 6 weeks. Can't wait to see it in person and share! I'll post an update when it comes in.

(Sidebar: I believe it was trysquare that mentioned Brother Craddock's work earlier in the thread. I didn't want to say anything at the time, but I had already decided before I wrote the initial post that I wanted to get something from him. His work is just incredible.)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 29, 2014)

I would feel out of place wearing a custom apron. In my lodge, except for officers in our lodge and visiting from GL, all the brothers wear the aprons that the lodge provides. Otherwise I would like to get one of my own.


----------



## Illuminatio (Aug 29, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> I would feel out of place wearing a custom apron. In my lodge, except for officers in our lodge and visiting from GL, all the brothers wear the aprons that the lodge provides. Otherwise I would like to get one of my own.



I definitely understand. I think you'll like what we came up with for mine, Warrior. Looking forward to being able to share it.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 30, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> I would feel out of place wearing a custom apron. In my lodge, except for officers in our lodge and visiting from GL, all the brothers wear the aprons that the lodge provides. Otherwise I would like to get one of my own.


Dare to be different.  Start a new tradition.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 30, 2014)

The apron is pure white for a reason. Wait until you are issued one for a chair you have been elected to. Getting fancy is not a part of Freemasonry. BTW, my pure white lambskin was presented to me when I was raised along with a Bible.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 31, 2014)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Getting fancy is not a part of Freemasonry.


That's a matter of opinion, not supported by history.  Hand-painted and embroidered custom aprons were the norm in American lodges prior to the industrial revolution.  Currently, in no other part of the world is it customary to wear the worn-out plain cloth aprons from the pile by the tyler's station.  Master Masons are expected to own a proper apron of their own.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 2, 2014)

MarkR said:


> That's a matter of opinion, not supported by history.  Hand-painted and embroidered custom aprons were the norm in American lodges prior to the industrial revolution.  Currently, in no other part of the world is it customary to wear the worn-out plain cloth aprons from the pile by the tyler's station.  Master Masons are expected to own a proper apron of their own.


 Cannot debate what you said. I have only attended lodges in Arkansas and Missouri. Except for past officers, I have never seen MM bring his own fancy apron to lodge. I do have my own, a lambskin presented to me when I was raised. It stays in a drawer where my family will (hopefully) find it at my death. Have only used the "worn-out" aprons provided by the lodge.


----------



## MasterBulldawg (Sep 2, 2014)

Brothers,

I believe the tradition of using Lodge aprons started after the big boom during World War II and directly thereafter when are fraternity experience great growth.  I think it was done more out of convenience then to have everyone look equal. I think many of us equate a personalized apron with being fancy and I don't think any brother that has his own apron is doing for show. But to take pride in being a Mason.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 2, 2014)

I got mine and i felt i should keep it all white. Simple Square and Compass stitched on it with an all seeing eye also in white stitching. All white so at first glance it looks like just a plain white apron. Under the flap were my important dates (entered, passed, raised) tucked away under the flap so its to my own recollection of whats there.

I would just feel wrong if i got a fancy colored decorated apron when i don't have the full light available in masonry! I have as much light as a master mason is entitled. And i always look for further light. 

I think id personally look like im trying to show off if i got anything more then an all white apron in and out.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 2, 2014)

I just received my apron from tranquility lodge no 2000. It is such an awesome looking apron.


----------



## Morris (Sep 2, 2014)

What apron do non-officer people wear who attend functions outside the lodge? I have a blue trim one for when we do a Memorial Day function (for example).


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 2, 2014)

Ive never attended a function outside of the lodge that would require me to wear an apron. 

Do you mean parades? If so im guessing with permission of the Grand Lodge members will wear i guess the old worn out ones in the box by the tilers station. Unless your a PM os someone who purchased a personal one.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 2, 2014)

"Personal apron" doesn't have to mean "fancy." As I mentioned before, I prefer a plain white apron, but a NICE plain white apron. Luther has ones just like I was presented (leather, long cord ties with tassels), that will serve you both here and abroad. If you travel overseas you really need to have your own.
As for the "fancy" ones, I know we all have a painting of Brother George in a personalized apron somewhere in our lodge.


----------



## Morris (Sep 2, 2014)

No parade. More of a lay a wreath type ceremony. 

Point the same though, you're probably right that most probably just wear the cloth ones from lodge in either case.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 2, 2014)

Ours are pretty run down! Lol i need to pull up the pic of the one i had on the day i got raised! Looks prettttty shabby! Lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 3, 2014)

trysquare said:


> "Personal apron" doesn't have to mean "fancy." As I mentioned before, I prefer a plain white apron, but a NICE plain white apron. Luther has ones just like I was presented (leather, long cord ties with tassels), that will serve you both here and abroad. If you travel overseas you really need to have your own.
> As for the "fancy" ones, I know we all have a painting of Brother George in a personalized apron somewhere in our lodge.


Makes sense, I am going to look in to getting a plain white personal apron.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 3, 2014)

Other than parades I've never been to a non-tiled events where regalia is permitted.  Getting dispensation each year to march in a 4th of July parade is a fun tradition in one of my lodges.  Other than that I've been in one parade march when a lodge in our district closed their old building and marched to their new one.  They've since moved again but that one wasn't walking distance.


----------



## Illuminatio (Sep 9, 2014)

I am very excited to share that my apron was delivered today and it is just as perfect as I had hoped!

For me, during my initiation, one of the most impactful parts was the presentation of the apron and the accompanying lecture. The symbolism is so straightforward and key to everything - "purity of life and rectitude of conduct." With that in mind, I wanted something pure white, and actual lamb skin, just as the lecture had described.

But, I had also wanted some way to personalize and make this apron mine. Something to make it special for me, and possibly for my son later on. That's where Brother Craddock's amazing craftsmanship came into play. After speaking with him through email and over the phone, we arrived at some of his artwork that I felt I had a connection with and that meant something to me. I also wanted to include my dates and lodge information though, not only for myself for always remembering those special nights, but again, also for my family later on, when they might come across these things generations down the line. He took this information and came up with a design that was exactly what I was looking for even though I didn't know exactly what I wanted.

I honestly can't say enough about how great and how easy it was to work with Brother Patrick Craddock. He is truly a gifted craftsman, and I feel fortunate to have a piece of what this fine Brother does to call my own. I wouldn't hesitate for a moment to recommend for anyone to look him up when it comes to a truly special apron. His work can be found at http://www.craftsmansapron.com. 

Images attached!


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 9, 2014)

What a wonderful combination of simplicity and beautiful individuality. Huzzah, Brother!


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 9, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Ive never attended a function outside of the lodge that would require me to wear an apron.
> 
> Do you mean parades? If so im guessing with permission of the Grand Lodge members will wear i guess the old worn out ones in the box by the tilers station. Unless your a PM os someone who purchased a personal one.


Funerals. At least at our lodge, we open the lodge, officers in regalia and others in white aprons, suspend business and then proceed to the church or funeral home, then return to the lodge and close. I have attended several funerals as an officer in full regalia. Otherwise, as you say, besides parades, or the laying of a cornerstone for a lodge or other public building, I can't imagine where else we'd appear in public in an apron or wearing an officer's jewel.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jun 9, 2015)

Brother ShawnC, that is indeed a beautiful apron and you ought to be proud.

I looked into getting a personalized apron as a new Mason and was advised :cough, cough, told: not to do so as it would cause a distinction between myself and other brothers.  The idea was that while I might have the means to buy myself a nice apron, not all brothers are able and if it became the norm to wear personalized aprons, those who couldn't afford it would stand out. 
Now...that being said, I'm not sure I completely agree with that, especially when those other brothers are dripping with Masonic gold rings, pins, tie clips, etc, but it did make me stop and think.
Along those lines, as well as in reference to practices of the past, has anyone ever decorated their apron themselves?  I'm not a great artist, but I think given enough time and patience I could put together something decent that would give it the individualized feeling without much additional cost.  Just curious if any have tried.


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 9, 2015)

A lot of this sounds familiar. Local legend trumps real tradition.

In Ohio, we get our apron after the MM proficiency...well, at least at my lodge. I was presented my Bible after being raised (along with a few other goodies from my Brothers), but the apron was saved until last. It's a beautiful, white lambskin apron with long braided cords. Unfortunately, the next time I wear it, I'll be dead. Seems like a waste of money, considering I paid for the thing w/ the initiation fee.

I've considered bucking this tradition and wearing it to lodge, but I'm certain there would be at least a few heart attacks and possibly a revolt. I would much rather my apron be used and perhaps earn a few battle scars as evidence of my toils in the quarry, as opposed to just having a shiny white apron to be buried with. Some of the guys have PM aprons that they travel with, but everyone in my lodge just wears the crappy tyler's station aprons for meetings around here.

For me, it's not a matter of being better than anyone else or standing out. It's personal pride.


----------



## marty15chris (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree with brown coat.  Your apron is your own personal choice. I happen to have a very nice custom lambskin apron. Yes there may always be a brother that is jealous of you for it. But remember it is how you wear the apron that matters. Do I flaunt my custom apron and show it off? No of course not. I put it one and go to work. If a brother happens to notice it I tell him where he can order one  and yes if asked I will tell them how much it costs but I never focus on the price but point out what it means to me to have it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 10, 2015)

Browncoat said:


> A lot of this sounds familiar. Local legend trumps real tradition.
> 
> In Ohio, we get our apron after the MM proficiency...well, at least at my lodge. I was presented my Bible after being raised (along with a few other goodies from my Brothers), but the apron was saved until last. It's a beautiful, white lambskin apron with long braided cords. Unfortunately, the next time I wear it, I'll be dead. Seems like a waste of money, considering I paid for the thing w/ the initiation fee.
> 
> ...


 It is your apron. Wear to Lodge if you wish. The ones provided are for convenience, not a requirement.


----------



## Psalm 133 (Jun 10, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with putting a little bit of flair or individuality into your own personal apron. We already put so much detail into our choice of rings and lapel pins, why not make our aprons interesting too!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 10, 2015)

Psalm 133 said:


> There's nothing wrong with putting a little bit of flair or individuality into your own personal apron. We already put so much detail into our choice of rings and lapel pins, why not make our aprons interesting too!


Depending on the lodge and jurisdiction. Some jurisdictions very much regulate the apron.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 10, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> Depending on the lodge and jurisdiction. Some jurisdictions very much regulate the apron.


Texas being one of those jurisdictions.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jun 13, 2015)

There are two jurisdictions here. The GL of Newfoundland and Labrador was formed in 1998 from all of the lodges formally under the UGLE and 5 under the GL of Scotland. Those formally under the UGLE  wear aprons edged in light blue. Those formally under the GL of Scotland retain their 'Scottish' aprons, as do, of course the 11 lodges still holding of the GL of Scotland and forming the District Grand Lodge of NL. Scottish aprons are particularly distinct; they have  semi-circular flaps, are worn inside the open jacket, and have edgings of a colour (or even a tartan) distinctive of the individual lodge. My  Mother Lodge, and at least one other Scottish lodge here, has dark blue edging with gold fringe, several other lodges  have red or claret edgings. Our District Grand Lodge Office-bearers, like our Grand Lodge in Scotland, wear aprons edged in 'thistle green' and a green sash or baldrick, from the right shoulder to the left hip. A Lodge meeting, especially an Installation, which would have Delegations from both the Scottish DGL and the GLNL, as well as brethren from various lodges under both jurisdictions, is a very 'colourful' occasion!

The custom in both jurisdictions is for EAs and FCs to use plain aprons belonging to the Lodge. MMs are expected to buy their own aprons, although lodges will have a few available for new MMs or visitors.  Past Masters are expected to buy their own Past Masters' aprons. As a Past Master in Lodges under both jurisdictions I have 4 aprons; a MM apron for my Mother Lodge and one suitable for 'former English Lodges', and a Past Master's apron for each jurisdiction! 

I shall try to post  pictures of the different aprons I have mentioned. They may be of interest to some of you as I think what I have described above is a LITTLE different from the way things are done in some US jurisdictions!


----------



## hanzosbm (Jun 13, 2015)

Canadian Paul said:


> There are two jurisdictions here. The GL of Newfoundland and Labrador was formed in 1998 from all of the lodges formally under the UGLE and 5 under the GL of Scotland. Those formally under the UGLE  wear aprons edged in light blue. Those formally under the GL of Scotland retain their 'Scottish' aprons, as do, of course the 11 lodges still holding of the GL of Scotland and forming the District Grand Lodge of NL. Scottish aprons are particularly distinct; they have  semi-circular flaps, are worn inside the open jacket, and have edgings of a colour (or even a tartan) distinctive of the individual lodge. My  Mother Lodge, and at least one other Scottish lodge here, has dark blue edging with gold fringe, several other lodges  have red or claret edgings. Our District Grand Lodge Office-bearers, like our Grand Lodge in Scotland, wear aprons edged in 'thistle green' and a green sash or baldrick, from the right shoulder to the left hip. A Lodge meeting, especially an Installation, which would have Delegations from both the Scottish DGL and the GLNL, as well as brethren from various lodges under both jurisdictions, is a very 'colourful' occasion!
> 
> The custom in both jurisdictions is for EAs and FCs to use plain aprons belonging to the Lodge. MMs are expected to buy their own aprons, although lodges will have a few available for new MMs or visitors.  Past Masters are expected to buy their own Past Masters' aprons. As a Past Master in Lodges under both jurisdictions I have 4 aprons; a MM apron for my Mother Lodge and one suitable for 'former English Lodges', and a Past Master's apron for each jurisdiction!
> 
> I shall try to post  pictures of the different aprons I have mentioned. They may be of interest to some of you as I think what I have described above is a LITTLE different from the way things are done in some US jurisdictions!


Very interesting, brother!

I would love to see these aprons, the variety must be a thing to see.


----------

